# SubSonic 6i Makes a Weird Noise



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Gang, I have a question my sub has been making this noise it sounds like a sub that has been put in a trunk of a car and the trunk lid has that awful rattling noise when they don't use Dynamat for the lid. I was wondering if this is normal? Also I noticed that air is not coming out of the port any suggestions on what might have happened here and how to fix these issues 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Obviously you should not be getting the rattling noise Tony so something is not quite right, unfortunately I do not know this make of sub don't know too much about it, is it under warranty still and if so then I would get it back for them to have a look at it for you...I know if something in my system was rattling it would drive me nuts :scratch:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I found out what it was, I called S.A. and told the problem that I was having they told me to bring it in, so I did on Sunday they looked at it and found out that some screws of the holes were stripped so the driver wasn't tight against the enclosure. Which was causing the rattle, long story short I got a new one and it's in working order.


----------

